# Seltsam!



## Anonymous (25 November 2005)

Ich habe folgendes Problem. 

Ich kann keine Dateien aus dem Internet mehr Downloaden!
Ich habe DSL und als Browser den Internet Explorer.
Immer wenn ich eine Date Downloaden will, sei es eine Word-Datei aus einer E-Mail (von einem bekannten Absender), oder ein Spiel, ob größer oder kleiner als 10 MB. Es kommt immer die gleiche Fehlermeldung, dass...Datei von...nicht übertragen werden konnte.
Es besteht eindeutig eine Internetverbindung, auch kann der Browser nach wie vor Bilder anzeigen, Programme wie Java und ICQ gehen nach wie vor. Was nicht geht, ist Videos anschauen (Windows Media Player).
Nun ist die Frage, an was das liegt. Viren-Scanner und Ad-Aware habe ich durchlaufen lassen, ich hab mich auch im WWW ein bisschen informiert, und hab auch, wie auf einer Seite beschreiben, die Datei Recent bei RegEdit gelöscht. Hat alles nicht geholfen.
Also hab ich mal meinen Onkel gefragt, da der sich bei solchen Sachen auskennt, er arbeitet am PC und hat auch sonst sehr viel Ahnung davon.
Außer den Links zu ein paar Internetseiten konnte mir er auch, ohne das nicht sleber zu sehen, nicht weiterhelfen.

Anmerkung: Ich habe Windows XP, mit Service Pack 2.

Hatte schon jemand von Euch das oder ein ähnliches Problem, und könnte mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen? Wäre Euch sehr dankbar.
Bin im Moment echt ziemlich ratlos. Steckt da ein Virus bzw. irgendeine Form von Malware dahinter? ( Ich hatte unter ISDN ein änliches Problem mit einem Remoteprozedurablauf, aber da hab ich das mit AntiVir beseitigen können)

Ich hoffe, das der Thread im richtigen Forum (Viren, Trojaner etc.) ist.


----------



## SEP (25 November 2005)

Ich habe mal den Tippfehler im Titel korrigiert. Im richtigen Thread dürfte es auch sein.

Erste Rückfrage: Kürzlich Patches etc. eingespielt oder Virenscanner aktualisiert? Zusammenhang möglich?


----------



## stieglitz (25 November 2005)

Schau mal im IE unter
extras --> Internetoption --> Reiter Sicherheit --> Stufe anpasse

Dort etwas nach unten scrollen, schau ob dort Download aktiviert ist.


----------



## Anonymous (25 November 2005)

Erstmal danke für die schnellen Antworten.
Virenscanner hab ich aktualisiert, das stimmt.
Nun weiß ich aber nicht mehr ganz genau, ob ich danach nichts mehr downloaden konnte, aber es kann sein, das es damit zusammen hängt.
Aber wie kann das sein, das wenn man AntiVir aktualisiert, man auf einmal nichts mehr Downloaden kann?
Die Sicherheit hab ich auch angepasst, Cookies sind aktiviert, aber es geht trotzdem noch nicht! 
Mein Cousin will am Wochenende mal kommen, und mal den Firefox installieren, um zu testen, ob es am Browser liegt.


----------



## Anonymous (25 November 2005)

(Gast=Gast-Naumburg (hab ich vergessen zu ändern)


----------



## stieglitz (25 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Cookies sind aktiviert, aber es geht trotzdem noch nicht!
> Mein Cousin will am Wochenende mal kommen, und mal den Firefox installieren, um zu testen, ob es am Browser liegt.



Zu1, schau noch mal ob Dateidownload aktiviert ist, mit Cookies ist es nicht gedient.
zu2, viel erfolg!


----------



## Anonymous (25 November 2005)

Gast-Naumburg schrieb:
			
		

> dass...Datei von...nicht übertragen werden konnte. Es besteht eindeutig eine Internetverbindung, auch kann der Browser nach wie vor Bilder anzeigen, Programme wie Java und ICQ gehen nach wie vor. Was nicht geht, ist Videos anschauen (Windows Media Player).



Das liegt meist am Cache des Internet Explorer.
1) Extras -> Internetoptionen -> Reiter Allgemein -> Cookies löschen und Dateien löschen
2) Extras -> Internetoptionen -> Reiter Allgemein -> Einstellungen -> Aktuellen Ort des Cache prüfen (solte auf %userprofile%\Lokale Einstellungen\Temporary Internet Files stehen).

Falls es dann nicht klappt, dann poste bitte einen Beispiellink.


----------



## Anonymous (26 November 2005)

Damit ist das Problem leider nicht gelöst. 
Wie meinst du das mit einem Beispiel Link? Einen Screenshot?


----------



## Anonymous (26 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Damit ist das Problem leider nicht gelöst.
> Wie meinst du das mit einem Beispiel Link? Einen Screenshot?


Mit 'Link' meine ich den anklickbaren Verweis auf eine der Internetressourcen, bei der das Problem auftritt.


----------



## Devilfrank (26 November 2005)

Ist der Datei-Download im IE zugelassen?


----------



## Anonymous (26 November 2005)

Das beschriebene Verhalten tritt zB auf, wenn der Nutzer auf 'Ziel speichern unter' geht, und

1) der Internet Explorer die Daten nicht in seinen Cache laden kann (weil der Webserver zB eine HTTP 40X Meldung zurückgibt
oder
2) der Nutzer keine ausreichenden Berechtigungen auf den Cache hat.


----------



## Anonymous (27 November 2005)

Das Problem ist zwar nicht gelöst, ich kann aber wieder Dateien runterladen, denn mein Cousin war gestern da, und hat den Firefox installiert, und da geht das. Da komm ich jetzt auch mit klar, dieser Thraed kann also geschlossen werden, da die Frage nach dem seltsamen
Downladfehler sich nun erübrigt hat.
Danke für Eure Unterstützung!


----------

